# RBTA ate a cleaner shrimp!



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

My RBTA's mouth was WIDE open today, thinking it was about to die I kept a good eye on it while reading some articles about nems. After it got even bigger I went to see and out came a dead cleaner shrimp. I don't even know how it happened but in the end I lost a cleaner shrimp. Anyone else have someone similar to happen with their nems?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We had a huge Haddoni that ate a lionfish and a seahare. Both large


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Really? A nem ate a lionfish? Wouldn't it die from the poison?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

You sure it isn't just a shell that the shrimp shed? I thought my RBTA ate mine too but later found that it was just a shell. Your shrimp might just be hiding after it shed. Wait a day and you can confirm if it's actually dead...


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

It sure did....right in front of our eyes. The clowns lured it over to the anenome and instantly it was stuck and starting to closing in on it. Tried to save but not possible. Poison from the lionfish did not seem to have an effect on it at all.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I've checked with a flashlight for the 3rd cleaner shrimp but he is no where to be found! I see my 2 big ones but the small one is gone  I'll keep looking tomorrow. I'm surprised the Nem didn't die from the lionfish. Pretty impressive if you ask me


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mabie he was hungery


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I guess he was  It eats A LOT. Today still no sign of the cleaner shrimp  I think he is a goner


----------

